# Text im "Zeitungsstyle"?



## fabr (27. Mai 2004)

Tach,

Kann man bei PS Text wie in der Zeitung, also in mehrere Spalten aufgeteilt, anzeigen lassen?

Oder muss ich da mehrere Textareas nebeneinander machen?

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

Danke im Vorraus..


----------



## da_Dj (27. Mai 2004)

Wenn, dann musst du mit mehreren Textareas arbeiten. Allerdings ist hier in PS davon abzuraten, wenn es nicht nur mal für ein Projekt o.Ä. sein soll, das wird auf die Dauer ganz schön mühselig.


----------



## DjCrime (28. Mai 2004)

Text als "Blocktext" formatieren und dann mehere Textareas...Aber sowas würd ich lieber mit Word machen...

Crime


----------

